# How to treat OH for mites?



## davemal (Mar 6, 2015)

In mid-MD I maintain two OHs. One at Earth Space & Science Lab. One at a Nature Center. Single layer. Shallow frame over three deeps.

I have never treated for mites. The ESSL swarms every year. Intentionally. I had a couple extra Apivar strips the other day, so I added one to each of the hive entrances. Shown is the very strong ESSL and its entrance. Do you treat for mites somehow? If so, what technique do you use?


----------



## ffrtsaxk (Jul 17, 2017)

I have rotated Apivar and Apistan in my observation hive. The strips would be more effective if you put them in the brood area instead of in the entrance.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

There's a very small dosage recommendation for OAV. Can you go in when no one else is there? I run a number of them, too, and plan to use mu Provap110 right in the entrance.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I do mine through a 1/4" hole about 2/3rds of the way up between the 2nd and third frame. I put cotton balls in all the vents wear a mask and have the room closed off. with 6 medium frames I used 2 grams of OA per treatment as I watch the vapor to make sure it gets everywhere and 2 grams sure does. I have done 4 treatments 5 days apart like this and no dead bees or brood. After about 15 minutes the room can again be occupied.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Setting apivar strips in the hive entrance in such a way the bees run over them has been trialed, and doesn't work.

i guess there is a lot more bee contact, inside the brood nest.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't treat them. But you could take them outside and run some OAV (oxalic acid vapor) in.


----------



## WindowBee (8 mo ago)

In my beggining with OH i was treating bees with Apiwarol (amitraz - smoking pills) . Later till now I abandoned treating. And have no mites (every settled colony has it but after while - few generations of bees , mite population is decreasing). But hives what I use are single frame deep and 3-6 height and no or very little drones production. But please do not transfer this idea to conventional hives. Mites are dangerous....

Christopher


----------

